# V6 240sx



## yab13e (May 1, 2005)

Why hasn't anyone swapped the 3.0 or even the 3.5 into the 240SX? It would totally transform the car-torquey, and more power potential.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

yab13e said:


> Why hasn't anyone swapped the 3.0 or even the 3.5 into the 240SX? It would totally transform the car-torquey, and more power potential.



they have done it it's not new just not as popular as an sr20 
here are a couple of pics I've seen..there's someone here in town that has a vg30et in an s14 I'll try to get pics of it. not that hard to do either.

http://z31.com/unsorted/300sx1.jpg
http://z31.com/unsorted/300sx2.jpg
http://z31.com/unsorted/300sx3.jpg

http://www.pictureat.com/pics/29136.jpg
http://www.pictureat.com/pics/29141.jpg

http://members.iinet.net.au/~dcollins/silfiniti/Detail1.JPG
http://members.iinet.net.au/~dcollins/silfiniti/Construction1.JPG

http://forums.********.com/zerofile/12111/hyb5.jpg


----------

